# Drawing up Peptides



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

When drawing up I read that you should draw and inject the same amount of air into the vial before drawing up.

If I am drawing 100mcg of GHRP-2 and then the same again of MOD-GRF(1-29)into the same syringe, do I need to inject air into the second vial?

So, I have ghrp-2 in the syringe, draw more air, inject the air into the mod-grf vial, then draw that up?

I seem to get a lot of air when drawing up the second peptide, whichever way I do it.

Am I way off?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Doing the air thing helps with larger vials of liquid but with peptides it's a hinderance in my opinion. Just turn the thing upside down if you are having problems, it's only a small vial...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks

Is there any reason you can think of that when I am drawing up the second pep, almost half of it is air? (the needle is fully submerged in the peptide)


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

er not really if the needle is in the liquid...

you can empty the air out by just putting the needle in the vial when its upright and letting the needle fill


----------

